# clavier fr sans ALT Gr

## daf@donkeyfr.org

bonjour

j'ai installé le clavier sans problèmes, quand je suis sur la console texte, je peux faire les @ en faisant ALT GR+0 par ex mais sous X je n'ai plus la touche ALT Gr, elle fait comme la touche ALT

dans /etc/rc.conf j'ai mis :

```
 

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="fr-pc"

```

----------

## boa13

Réglage correct du clavier français sous XFree : assurez vous que votre fichier de configuration (généralement /etc/X11/XF86Config) inclut les lignes suivantes dans la Section "InputDevice" qui contient le Driver "keyboard".

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "plop"

        Driver          "keyboard"

#       Ici, il y a d'autres options, sans doute.

        Option          "XkbRules"                      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"                      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"                     "fr"

#       Option          "XkbVariant"                    ""

#       Option          "XkbOptions"                    ""

EndSection

```

Les options XkbVariant et XkbOptions devraient être absentes ou en commentaire (comme ici), à moins que vous n'ayez une bonne raison pour qu'il en soit autrement.  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

et si ca marche toujours pas, tu peux toujours assigner ca a la main en utilisant xev et xmodmap ...

----------

